# Olivia Munn in French Maid Suit in PIE!



## kardez (Jan 30, 2009)

just in case you missed the Live broadcast.
catch the re-airing at 9 PST


freaking hilarious bit.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 30, 2009)

I LOL'd hard when I saw Kevin in the French Maid suit.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 30, 2009)

Who the heck is Olivia Munn?


----------



## Koi (Jan 30, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK i missed it. ;____;

Edit: okay re-airing at midnight, sweet


----------



## kardez (Jan 30, 2009)

Forseti said:


> Who the heck is Olivia Munn?



who is Olivia Munn?
she's from a show called Attack of the Show.
and they make her do some Weird stuff. like so...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kPT7vME6qs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wORCbNckcbI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jan 30, 2009)

I'd go lez for Munn.


----------



## kardez (Jan 30, 2009)

videoooo!!


----------



## pixelnick (Jan 30, 2009)

damn, i was really hoping olivia's bottom would slip off. But kevins elbow drop into the pudding was fuckin hilarious.


----------



## Grape (Jan 31, 2009)

lol She felt him Up under the pudding for a good minute.. watch their faces and her arm after he jumps in


----------



## Chee (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh my god, I didn't even know he was wearing a french maid outfit too!


----------



## ez (Jan 31, 2009)

what has become of this show?


----------



## blackshikamaru (Jan 31, 2009)

That was neither funny nor sexy.


----------



## Koi (Jan 31, 2009)

blackshikamaru said:


> That was neither funny nor sexy.



Clearly, you have no taste.

God damn I would have hit it.  Or both.  Yeah, let's go with both.  Kevin totally bottoms anyway~.  Doesn't make him any less hot.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 31, 2009)

olivia's blog is also a great site for entertainment!


----------



## Chee (Jan 31, 2009)

blackshikamaru said:


> That was neither funny nor sexy.



Life must be horrible without a sense of humor.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 31, 2009)

I'd hit it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 1, 2009)

ezxx said:


> what has become of this show?



AotS was always shit.

Now Screensavers...


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> Life must be horrible without a sense of humor.



Life must be horrible without real porn.  Or a girlfriend.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Feb 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> Life must be horrible without a sense of humor.



Life must be horrible as a retard


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Feb 1, 2009)

Did anyone book Olivia groping Kevin lmfao?


----------



## Chee (Feb 1, 2009)

blackshikamaru said:


> Life must be horrible as a retard





> blackshikamaru
> I'm retarded, ignore me.
> Academy Teacher



**


----------



## Koi (Feb 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> > blackshikamaru
> > I'm retarded, ignore me.
> > Academy Teacher
> 
> ...



/slow clap for blackshikamaru


----------

